# MK7 GTI Door jam lighting not working



## Jsprings7915 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2016 GTI S and I have an issue with the lights on the door jam not working. The door ambient lighting works and all the ng thother lights work just not the strip aloe bottom of the door jam on the driver and passenger side. I was wondering if anyone knew what fuse was tied to these lights or any possible issues that would cause them not to light up?

Thanks!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Are you saying that they used to light but stopped? I wouldn't think that there was a separate fuse for just those two lights.


----------



## Jsprings7915 (Aug 1, 2018)

dennisgli said:


> Are you saying that they used to light but stopped? I wouldn't think that there was a separate fuse for just those two lights.


yea they used to light up but now both of them have quit, I checked all the settings ambient lighting and stuff are turned out the door lights work. I just wonder why these don't. All the fuses seem to be good and I have no other issues so im unsure of whats causing it? is there any easy way to check the bulbs? I just feel like both wouldn't burn out at the same time.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I would think that they are LEDs and wouldn't "burn out". I would ask on the Mk7 Golf forum - you're more likely to get information on a specific model there. I own a 2015 Gold GTI but I don't have any wiring diagrams. If you can get to the wires going to the lights you can check to see if you're getting power there.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

I have similar issue, my driver side one does not work but after disassembling it, it appears that some water may have gotten on the little circuit board. Anyone know if the led strip is a replaceable part? Try seeing if yours maybe have some corrosion too.


----------

